# where to point my dish?



## timsc (Jun 15, 2006)

just moved to columbia sc, have new 90cm dish with rotor and invacom lnb coming next week,already have a pansat 2500a receiver.after I get hardware set-up, how do I find the correct azmuth etc to point the dish? I found out my latitude is 33.9912 degrees by 81.1230 west, any help, im newby to some of this. thanks.:eek2:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Try the FTA forum ... and let them know what satellites you are interested in receiving.

(Moving to FTA)


----------



## BirdMan1! (Jun 8, 2006)

Try This
satsig.ad.psiweb/ssazel.htm



timsc said:


> just moved to columbia sc, have new 90cm dish with rotor and invacom lnb coming next week,already have a pansat 2500a receiver.after I get hardware set-up, how do I find the correct azmuth etc to point the dish? I found out my latitude is 33.9912 degrees by 81.1230 west, any help, im newby to some of this. thanks.:eek2:


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Looks like you didn't hardware setup; because the setup should give you access to Clark Belt, ie all satellites on geostationary orbit. Check Sadoun site how to do that.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Agreed. Here's the link to the motorized dish install page: http://www.sadoun.com/Sat/Installation/HH-mount-installation.htm


----------



## timsc (Jun 15, 2006)

thanks a ton for site info, much appreciated..timsc


----------

